# charger itouch4 avec chargeur iphone 4/3Gs



## tahea (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu un ipod touch 4 et on m'a acheter un chargeur sur amazon. Le descriptif spécifiais  "pour iphone et ipod touch".

or le chargeur qui est usb et allume cigare ne précise pas qu'il charge les ipod touch.
il charge les iphone 4 et iphone 3Gs, et précise 5V 1000ma.

j'aimerai donc savoir la "puissance" de la batterie de l'itouch 4, car je ne veut pas le charger avec un adaptateur qui ne serai pas adapté et qui risquerai de diminuer l'autonomie de la batterie.

merci


----------



## Oizo (11 Septembre 2011)

Tous les chargeurs compatibles iPhone le sont avec l'iPodTouch et inversement, tu n'as aucun soucis à te faire !


----------



## tahea (12 Septembre 2011)

ok merci pour ta réponse rapide.


----------

